# Looking for 9-11hp Tecumseh ohv engine in ct ma ri area



## arienskids (Jan 26, 2018)

Hi everybody I’m looking for a Tecumseh ohv valve engine with a 1 inch crankshaft to repower an Ariens 924 series, specifically looking for an OH358 or OHSK90 or OHSK100. Doesn’t have to run as long as it has compression, pm me with your asking price.


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

Not Mine, TECUMSEH TROY-BILT 12 HP ENGINE LIKE NEW !! - general for sale - by...


----------



## Fat City (Feb 11, 2017)

arienskids said:


> Hi everybody I’m looking for a Tecumseh ohv valve engine with a 1 inch crankshaft to repower an Ariens 924 series, specifically looking for an OH358 or OHSK90 or OHSK100. Doesn’t have to run as long as it has compression, pm me with your asking price.


 Have Engine 12 HP Tec OHV electric start NOMA and Parts NOMA Eng. $ 95 will talk many parts , health issues forces sale Paul 508 757 8738


----------

